# face frame or trim on knee-wall cabinets??



## tiksi (Jun 21, 2009)

I'm brand new to woodworking but have started to build cabinets/closet in a knee-wall. It's almost 24' long and so far I have 2 questions I can't find the answer to:

1. Should I make a pre-assembled face frame or treat the front of it like trim, and nail each piece to the wall as I go? If face frame is the best way to go - should I use pocket hole screws? dowels? biscuits? What would the advantages or disadvantages be to either method?

2. Since it is as long as 24' (feet) how should I join the bottom and top piece of the face frame / trim? The floor is VERY uneven! (over 2 inch dips) so I'll have to scribe that piece. Do I assemble a 24' board before I start scribing or can I piece it together afterwards? And what type of joint would be the easiest to accomplish for someone with very limited skills…?

Thanks for any help!!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/attachments/f17/9508d1245558972-oversized-face-frame-trim-img_0053.jpg(built-in knee wall cabinets)


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

If you are going to make your face frame in one piece I would scribe and cut your bottom board first to fit the against the floor. Then I would make a preassembled face frame using this board. I have always used dowels but got a pockect hole jig and have started using that now. It is a strongger joint (I still glue joint as well as screw), assembly is faster and on large face frames like yours and you do not have the problem of clamping. After your face frame is assembled you can glue and nail it on your cabinet. Good luck on your cabinet.

God Bless
tom


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That about covers it. good info guys


----------

